# Closed



## Bellfont (May 27, 2020)

Hi, welcome*Nova*​ Gates are open. Just no tree shaking flower picking and ask about diys on the ground Ty

*Special visitor: * Gulliver 
* Crafting: * Fang: Molding clay




Spoiler: Nooks cranny



White retro fan
Blue stadiometer 
Items colorful wheel
Table with cloth
Red holder with candle 
Homework set
Cosmos 
Pansy
Rose






Spoiler: Able sisters 



Botanical tee
Diner apron
Fischerhamd
Marble dots 
Raincoat 
Work shirt
Belted wraparound skirt
Camp pants
Formal shorts
Casual kimono 
Cheerleading uniforms 
Dandy hat
Scholars hat
Wizard cap
Brow line glasses 
Cucumber pack 
Drinking straw glasses 
Goatee 
Round shades
Cowboy boots
Loafers
Trekking shoes





Spoiler: “spare fossils”




Ankylosis torso 
Archelon tail
Brachio chest
Brachio pelvis X2
Dimetrondon skull x2
Diplo chest
Diplo neck x2
Diplo pelvis
Diplo skull
Diplo tail
Diplo tail tip x3
Dunkleosteus 
Eustgenopteron
Megacero torso X2
Ophthalmo skull
Pachy skull
Plesiosaur body
Right quetzal wing
Shark tooth pattern
Stego torso ​





Spoiler: “Spare DIYS”




Log garden lounge
Windflower fan
Small cardboard boxes
Infused water dispenser
Pear bed
Orange rug
Golden wall
Log chair
Cherry umbrella
Ironwood cart
Kettle bell
Bone doorplate 
Tropical vista 
Wooden block stool​


Dodo code: 4GGKG


----------



## olympics (May 27, 2020)

Would I be able to come by!


----------



## Luigibro (May 27, 2020)

Hey can i please visit


----------



## SarahSays (May 27, 2020)

Hi there! Can I stop by? Sarah from Kapalua


----------



## Bellfont (May 27, 2020)

gates are open now


----------



## Sashi (May 27, 2020)

Could I visit? 

Edit: Just saw you posted your dodo code. Ty!

Edit 2: I hope I didn't cause the disconnect - I'm sorry if I did!


----------



## lexa7 (May 27, 2020)

Hi there, stopping by! Thank you  Alexa from Pangaea


----------



## Buffi (May 27, 2020)

Hi Momma Bear from Bookpinch stopping by Thank you!


----------



## Sami913 (May 27, 2020)

Hi there! Sami from IsleSchmoo headed over  thank you!!

**headed now


----------



## Bellfont (May 27, 2020)

Crash  opening gates soon


----------



## knv924 (May 27, 2020)

hey would I be able to come when everything is up and running again?


----------



## Doggowobble (May 27, 2020)

Can I come over too? :3


----------



## Bellfont (May 27, 2020)

Gates open


----------



## angiepie (May 27, 2020)

I’d love to come by

Angie from Honeyway


----------



## WaltFalci (May 27, 2020)

can I go? Walter from sunset


----------



## sunset_succulent (May 27, 2020)

im coming by! sapphire from moonfall.


----------



## Bellfont (May 27, 2020)

It’s still full but keep trying

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020

Gates closed


----------



## Terrabull (May 27, 2020)

Is this over?


----------



## Bellfont (Jun 2, 2020)

Open again


----------



## Proph (Jun 2, 2020)

I'll stop by!


----------



## djc3791 (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm coming!


----------



## Bellfont (Jun 2, 2020)

Had to go out closed for now


----------



## Bellfont (Jun 2, 2020)

Open again with new craft


----------



## Bellfont (Jun 2, 2020)

Sorry for the short stay I have an errand to run


----------



## Bellfont (Jun 8, 2020)

Open again


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi ^.^ I would love to visit, please :3 Thanks for hosting !


----------



## CaveGirl (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi I’d love to come!


----------



## Bellfont (Jun 8, 2020)

Dodo code: 4GGKG


----------

